# Track the HP Touchpad using email



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,
first time posting here  great resource and I check this site everyday for the latest updates.

I was thinking today that how can I retrieve my HP Touchpad if I lost it or it got stolen?
I searched on Google and many apps and services came up, the common thing between them all is sending a specific SMS with keywords to activate the GPS, send location, etc

But the problem is, as you all know; we don't have a SIM card on our tables nor GPS!
we do have WiFi! so I was hoping if someone came a cross a service or an app that does this:

- send an email to the same Google account that you have on the HP Touchpad
- the Gmail app would pick up the secret keyword in that particular email and activate WiFi and Google location
- send back and email with the current location based on the WiFi info

I know WiFi isn't accurate that much, but it's way better than nothing!

If no such app, service, etc exist; then I think this would be a great app idea.
I can contribute by creating a website for it as I'm a webdeveloper and graphic designer.

Sorry for the poor English.

Thanks again for all the great info on this site.

Sinan


----------



## ArwinBurkett (Aug 8, 2012)

Use Cerberus. Works great. I use it on my Thunderbolt and my Touchpad. You can use your pc to send commands to what ever device you have the app installed on.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.cerberus&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5sc2Ryb2lkLmNlcmJlcnVzIl0.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Or this if you don't have anything installed.

Hopefully you leave it booted in Android.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for the response.

I did try Plan B but haven't tried Cerberus yet. It seems that both work based on SMS?! or am I wrong?

I did however found Tasker last night. I bought it not only for this particular quest of tracking my HP Touchpad; but to automate it.
And I will research how I can make Tasker read emails from an account and detect if a certain title or description exist to trigger some more actions.

I'm very excited about Tasker, seems to have a lot of potential.

Thanks again for your reply. I will post any updates on this topic. Maybe even write a tutorial if I managed to get the setup working.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Plan B uses your Gmail account that is set up on the device in which you install it.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

cobjones said:


> Plan B uses your Gmail account that is set up on the device in which you install it.


I must have missed something there. I thought it only accepts commands through SMS. Will have to try it again.

Thanks


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

You need to have sms I think for more than one request, but when it is first installed it sends an email to your Gmail automatically with the location


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

You know that all this is useless, since if I find a Cm9 Touchpad, and its "locked"...

A) I am going to take it where there isn't internet connectivity so you wont be able to connect to it, and more importantly..








if its a standard Cm9 setup, I can easily reboot into CWM or TWRP and delete all user data, rendering anything you install useless.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

fsx100 said:


> You know that all this is useless, since if I find a Cm9 Touchpad, and its "locked"...
> 
> A) I am going to take it where there isn't internet connectivity so you wont be able to connect to it, and more importantly..
> 
> ...


Yes, that's true. There is no stopping if the person knows about these things. It is useful however if:

- the person who stole it knows nothing about it, probably thought it's an iPad!!
- you can just use it to track your table if you misplaced it somewhere
- I want to build an app to track and locate an android device using email instead of SMS like all the other services out there.
**This is MY idea, don't you dare stealing it** Hahahah

Sinan


----------



## firefightergarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

great idea.. let us know if you find a better way.. thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> You know that all this is useless, since if I find a Cm9 Touchpad, and its "locked"...
> 
> A) I am going to take it where there isn't internet connectivity so you wont be able to connect to it, and more importantly..
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you won't be using it as me or looking at any of my personal data. I know, a hacker could probably get in, but the average user couldn't.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Yeah, but you won't be using it as me or looking at any of my personal data. I know, a hacker could probably get in, but the average user couldn't.


agreed..

plus @fsx don't be a jerk.

Plan B worked for me. My wife lost her phone while we were in town and I searched it down using Plan B and when we arrived at the store the manager was nice enough to get it for us.

Not everyone steals stuff.


----------

